# new spotted dove mutations



## nokkhao.com (Feb 12, 2006)

taken from www.nokkhao.com

a good looking pied dove , should have white patch on body for a large area. the small white patch consider a comoon grade. here's pics of more beautiful dove i got pic from freind .










this spotted back need to have more develope to have just a spots place in a good interval and it's difficult.









a new type of pied, we don't know how to give name for this mutation









this is the one that i like most , it has good looking . it has white head /white tail and pattern on it's back look like saddle


----------



## nokkhao.com (Feb 12, 2006)

a red pied









this dilute kledkeaw is very nice


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very, very beautiful doves. Thank you for the pictures. I've been following your discussions with the folks on the doves-pigeons list, and it's been most interesting.

Terry


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

All I got to say is "Very Beautiful"


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Morning doves*

Hot birds. Wow who would have throught to breed in a morning dove to the ring necked dove.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm pretty sure these lovely doves are a native species to Asia though the lovely colors and patterns shown in this thread are the result of selective breeding in captivity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_Dove It appears that they have been introduced to many parts of the world, including right here in California: http://natureali.org/spotted_dove.htm

Terry


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I enjoyed your pictures. Doves are wonderful anyhow and yours are just stunning to look at.

Maggie


----------



## nokkhao.com (Feb 12, 2006)

hi everyone,

thanks for your comments, i will forward this to my freind who breed them.
these dove pic taken from my friend farm, he will be happy when he got many compliments. 

about these dove , it has been bred in thailand for decade and now it has many variety. the orginal is from a wild bird with small white patch on it's plumage (pied) . now we develope to get more white patch on the wings and produce more colour.

i will post some more when i have more new pic.


----------

